# Nasal spray advice?



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just need to ask a quick question...would i be ok to do the nasal spray now even though i usually do it at 9pm as im off out tonight and did'nt want to forget to do it.....I was just unsure as to weather they needed to be spaced out longer as the first one I had this morning at 9.30am??
Sorry if this seems a real silly question but i just wanted to be safe....
Thanks
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya ruth

Only going by wot i have been told,I heard that u can,give or take an hour or 2around ur injection time not sure about 3hours thou hun,i have only done one of my injections half an hour ealry to be on the safe side

love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Ruth, 

With my injections my nurse told me i have a 4 hour window but that would be a one off so if i couldnt do the injection as long as i did it within the 4 hours it would be ok, so i guess as this is a one off it will be fine, 

Hope you have a nice evening xxx
Sara xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou ladies
We had a lovely evening but i must get to bed now as this is the latest night i have had in ages and kerecsen will still want his breakfast nice bright and early in the morning...
Thankyou for replying
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

wow ruth that was a late one   ~ what did you get up too ?? i feel so old havent been out at that time for about 2 years     

Right time for my injections   have my mum nan & sister soming over today going into town have a spot of lunch etc my nan hasnt seen our new house so it will be nice as this is the 1st one she has be able to come too, as before i lived in a victoria converted house 1st floor & before that i lived in a flat up 6 floors with no lift  but here we only have the door step   

Right off to pretend i'm a nurse ...
Catch up ;later 
Saraxxxx


r


----------

